
Curated List of Coding Music - melzarei
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1L8hTw7Tqjyv-ieXL2WD1aXC7F5e5xMdoyzqOLAIuhl8/edit
======
arrakeen
"here's a list of music i like"

~~~
Pengwin
Yeah, I would have thought that curated meant there was reasoning and insight
into selections.

This isn't very curated at all.

~~~
gt_
I definitely don't think you are wrong but in practical purposes, "curated"
doesn't mean what it used to and I think we can all suffer less when we accept
that. It's probably one of the prices society pays for the internet and
doesn't have to be a bad thing.

------
meagher
Above & Beyond's Group Therapy Radio is one of my favorites
[http://www.aboveandbeyond.nu/abgt](http://www.aboveandbeyond.nu/abgt)

~~~
acemarke
Ooo, neat. I've enjoyed several of their songs, but didn't know they had a
show.

I spend most of my time listening to the "Vocal Trance" and "Epic Trance"
channels on DI.fm, and specifically enjoy several shows that run on there:
Mellomania Vocal Trance Anthems with Pedro del Mar, Vocal Vibes by Richiere,
More than Words by Ciacomix, and Uplifting Only with Ori Uplift.

~~~
meagher
Sounds like you would like A&B's old show, Trance Around the World, too.

------
tenaciousDaniel
Created a collab spotify playlist to track these, in case OP didn't. I'll hold
off on adding more, just to see if it's something people would be interested
in.

[https://open.spotify.com/user/1216464111/playlist/7L1nBwgeDS...](https://open.spotify.com/user/1216464111/playlist/7L1nBwgeDSot0M8f942SP7)

I'll go ahead and add that this playlist should diverge from OP's, since a
collaborative coding playlist would ideally be free of vocals.

------
tenaciousDaniel
I'm embarrassed to admit this, but I got into white noise playlists on Spotify
and came across some womb noise tracks. They're oddly soothing.

------
CaliforniaKarl
My staples:

\- C148

\- Deadmau5

\- Cave Story

\- Crypt of the Necrodancer

\- Undertale

\- A large number of the OC Remix arranged albums.

\- Zelda

\- A playlist of music that I've heard performed at Stanford's Memorial Church
or Bing Concert Hall.

In all of the above cases, I filter out virtually all of the tracks which have
vocals. Unfortunately, that means my favorite band (They Might Be Giants)
aren't on the list.

------
keithnz
a while back in another thread one of the guys involved with brain.fm gave a
discount to HN, I gave it a go, it's pretty good ( no idea whether the theory
behind it all works or not, but it's good zoning music for coding)

I have a massive list I've built up over time of electronica/trance/rave type
music I use for coding on spotify. If you look for coding music on spotify
there's a number of lists that are similar.

------
royalharsh95
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AHdYZOSDEs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AHdYZOSDEs)

------
j88439h84
Can we get this as a spotify playlist?

~~~
tenaciousDaniel
I just went ahead and created a collaborative one on Spotify. I'll wait for
others to contribute to see if it's something that could take off.

[https://open.spotify.com/user/1216464111/playlist/7L1nBwgeDS...](https://open.spotify.com/user/1216464111/playlist/7L1nBwgeDSot0M8f942SP7)

------
emrox
the "Dub Techno" (music genre) in general

------
junkculture
Alternatively here's my curated list:

Mozart Erbach Handel

